# Tuyển chọn 3 mẫu bộ bàn ghế ăn hiện đại



## hung16 (17/10/21)

*1. Bộ Bàn Ăn Gỗ Sồi*
Bộ bàn ăn với thiết kế kiểu dáng hiện đại, chất liệu gỗ thân thiện môi trường, an toàn sức khỏe không chỉ phù hợp với nhiều phong cách nội thất mà còn tạo nên không gian phòng ăn ấm cúng, gắn kết các thành viên trong gia đình với nhau.





100% gỗ sồi tự nhiên nguyên khối chắc chắc
Các góc cạnh đều được bo tròn tinh tế và an toàn khi sử dụng.
Mặt bàn được sơn phủ lớp sơn NC chống thấm nước, dễ lau chùi.
*2. Bộ Bàn Ăn Gỗ 4 Ghế Gỗ*




Bàn ăn được thiết kế theo phong cách tối giản – minimalism cùng tông màu nâu trầm, mang đến không gian *nội thất phòng ăn* ấm cùng, phù hợp với nhiều phong cách nội thất khác nhau.
Mặt bàn được phủ một lớp veneer gỗ tràm tự nhiên cho đường vân gỗ đẹp mắt và sang trọng.
Đồng thời, được tráng thêm một lớp sơn NC chống thấm nước.
Với thiết kế tối giản, hiện đại, bàn ăn MALAGA dễ dàng phối hợp với các mẫu ghế ăn khác nhau mang đến không gian phòng ăn thêm ấm cúng, tươi mới.
liên hệ


----------

